# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Sài Gòn - Dịch vụ gia công bào, mài sắt tấm.

## iamnot.romeo

Em đang rảnh rỗi nhận gia công bào, mài sắt tấm cho anh em có nhu cầu chế máy chế đồ nhé.
Các bước gia công của 1 tấm sắt gồm 3 công đoạn:
 - Cắt gió đá đúng kích thước và chấn thủy lực cho phẳng tương đối lại.
 - Eke Bào 6 mặt hoặc 4 mặt tùy kích thước.
 - Eke Mài 6 mặt (kích thước nhỏ hơn kích thước khối 300x300x300) hoặc mài 4 mặt tùy kích thước tấm. Lý do là máy mài cái Z hành trình cao max dc tầm 200-400 tùy máy.
 - mài mặt phẳng tới kích thước khỗ lên tới 800x1500mm.

 Ví dụ: tấm sắt kích thước 550x250x20




Tổng tiền 1.100.000 đồng. ( tất cả chi phí mà khách hàng cần thanh toán để rước tấm sắt xinh đẹp này phục vụ trong nhà).
Anh em ở xa thì em ship viettel, nhà xe ok.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, Luyến, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đẹp quá @@
khi nào xuống đây,xách cái máy đó theo nha =]]

----------

blacksky2411, iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

giá tiền này đã bao gồm sắt chưa ? sau mài thì 2 mặt song song chuẩn không ? sai số song song như thế nào nếu có sai số ? 


nhiều khi cần tấm sắt như thế để làm đế khung là ok.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> giá tiền này đã bao gồm sắt chưa ? sau mài thì 2 mặt song song chuẩn không ? sai số song song như thế nào nếu có sai số ? 
> 
> 
> nhiều khi cần tấm sắt như thế để làm đế khung là ok.


Dạ giá là em tính sắt trong đó luôn rồi anh, để lát lấy bàn đá ra rà kiểm tra báo cáo lại cho anh em biết về độ chính xác luôn. 

Nếu tính về sản phẩm gia công dùng vào máy CNC, thì em có gia công vài cái trục Z rồi, bắt ray con lăn mỗi ray 3 block trượt, canh chỉnh xong, lock chặc tất cả ốc lục giác, thì vẫn trượt trơn tru, gắn vào máy gia công ok. Như tấm này là khách của em đem về làm Z cho máy.

Đặc biệt nếu anh em có yêu cầu bào biên dạng, chẳng hạn như 2 chỗ đặt ray cao + visme cao lên, thì lúc mài chỉ mài những chỗ lồi lên, độ chính xác càng tăng đáng kể.

----------


## tranphong248

Theo biên dạng bất kỳ thì tính sao hả Khanh (hình thang, hình tròn, tam giác,....)  :Cool:

----------


## cnclaivung

quá đã, sao ko online zalo vậy cu, làm dùm nguyên cụm Z 1 tấm ngang 300x400x16, có hạ bật bắt lock, đai ốc, 1 tấm ngan  12 li 300x250 mãi 4 mặt, có hạ bật, 1 tấm 300 x 400 dày 12 li có đắp thêm 2 miếng 30 vuông phay hạ bậy lắp ray....kiểu như ảnh, tính sơ bộ giúp, có gì gửi bản vẻ bên zalo nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Theo biên dạng bất kỳ thì tính sao hả Khanh (hình thang, hình tròn, tam giác,....)


Anh cứ nhét cái hình của vào phủ bì 1 cái hình chữ nhật nha anh, có gì em bù trừ lại tiền sắt, chứ khi gia công bào, mài thì hình gì dao nó cũng chạy soạt soạt theo cữ, ra nguyên hình chữ nhật thôi.

Ví dụ đơn giản hình tròn đường kính 300mm thì em đem tiện vòng ngoài cho tròn đẹp, rồi đem mài 2 mặt, khi chạy máy thì nó cũng chạy tới lui y chang như chạy 1 hình chữ nhật 300x300mm.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> quá đã, sao ko online zalo vậy cu, làm dùm nguyên cụm Z 1 tấm ngang 300x400x16, có hạ bật bắt lock, đai ốc, 1 tấm ngan  12 li 300x250 mãi 4 mặt, có hạ bật, 1 tấm 300 x 400 dày 12 li có đắp thêm 2 miếng 30 vuông phay hạ bậy lắp ray....kiểu như ảnh, tính sơ bộ giúp, có gì gửi bản vẻ bên zalo nhé


Em thì chỉ gia công mấy cái khối nó chính xác, chứ phay hạ bật bắt ray em ko có máy phay nhé anh.
Mục đích của em là làm tấm phẳng cho anh em về khoan taro bắt ray hay chế tạo máy theo ý mình.

Ví dụ như cái:

300x400x16 thì em bào 6 mặt cho vuông, rồi mài 4 mặt lại, cạnh có bề ngang 400 máy mài mài ko tới. Tất cả các mặt đều được eke vuông.
300x250x12 thì gia công bào, phay dc 6 mặt tốt.
300 x 400 dày 12 li có đắp thêm 2 miếng 30 vuông phay hạ bậy lắp ray - cái này thì hàn xong bào sơ các mặt, mài dc mặt đáy gá vào X, mài dc 2 chỗ lắp ray nhưng ko khoan và hạ bật dc.

Có gì lát em online zalo mình bàn kỹ hơn cái nào em làm dc và làm như thế nào. Nói chung cái nào em tự tin làm chính xác thì mới dám nhận nếu ko sẽ rắc rối cho cả 2.

----------


## cnclaivung

thì mài chuẩn vuông để lắp ghép, sao đó mình hạ bật chứ đâu nói mài chổ hạ làm gì
nghe em nói em làm cái mặt bích nào đó khi lắp ray vô lock cứng trượt nhè nhàng nên anh làm theo đó mà

----------


## phuocviet346

Phay, tiện thì đem qua anh nha romeo hiiii

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> thì mài chuẩn vuông để lắp ghép, sao đó mình hạ bật chứ đâu nói mài chổ hạ làm gì
> nghe em nói em làm cái mặt bích nào đó khi lắp ray vô lock cứng trượt nhè nhàng nên anh làm theo đó mà


Như cái tấm trên là khách em đem về khoang lỗ bắt ray lên làm cái Z đó anh, hôm bữa làm cái miếng vuông 250x200x30 làm mặt bích rồi. Nếu anh muốn hạ bậc thì em đem phay hạ bậc thêm 2 đường bắt ray. Có gì chút em pm anh qua zalo, cứ gửi bản vẽ em xem và báo giá cho anh.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Bongmayquathem

sắp tới có cái dự án nhỏ nhỏ chắc nhờ bác Khanh phay vài tấm sắt. Tiếc là không taro lỗ nhỉ. Ở tự khoan taro toàn gãy mũi, hỏng hết sắt.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> sắp tới có cái dự án nhỏ nhỏ chắc nhờ bác Khanh phay vài tấm sắt. Tiếc là không taro lỗ nhỉ. Ở tự khoan taro toàn gãy mũi, hỏng hết sắt.


Do chưa có máy CNC khổ lớn để khoang chuẩn nên em chưa dám nhận khoan taro, toàn là đồ chính xác, không có máy CNC toàn vẽ tay rồi đục, rồi bưng bê lên khoang mất cả ngày trời, em chẳng biết tính tiền thế nào luôn nên không dám nhận, qua năm em ráng xong máy phay giường thì mấy cái này là chuyện nhỏ em làm tuốt hết.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Phay, tiện thì đem qua anh nha romeo hiiii


ok anh vậy có chổ yên tâm để gửi đồ phay rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lâu lâu làm 1 vài món up lên mọi người xem vui  :Big Grin: 
khách đem qua là hàn sẵn rồi, chỉ việc mài 4 mặt, eke đầy đủ, không yêu cầu kích thước chính xác, sạch mặt là lụm lúa.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ối dời ơi. Em mới đọc dc topic này luôn ợ. Vậy thì quá ngon ạ. :-). Em thích điều này :-)

----------


## truongkiet

> Lâu lâu làm 1 vài món up lên mọi người xem vui 
> khách đem qua là hàn sẵn rồi, chỉ việc mài 4 mặt, eke đầy đủ, không yêu cầu kích thước chính xác, sạch mặt là lụm lúa.


mặt gia công xấu quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> mặt gia công xấu quá


Đúng rồi anh, khách đem thợ hàn nên có mấy chỗ ko đều, lồi lỏm, vì mục đích của khách chỉ cần có ke vuông và sạch mặt nên cũng ko mài bay luôn mấy vết lõm đó, lỗ khoang là khách tự xử luôn nên, chắc có ý đồ gì nên mới ko đều như vậy. Còn mấy vết đen đen quằn quện là do dùng cái bao tay xù lông lau sạch dầu tưới nguội nên nó dính lông của vải.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Trường Kiệt ổng chỉ chê bề mặt xấu quá có nghĩa là mài đá thô quá thôi , mài thế đúng tiêu chuẩn sạch hehehe, còn bóng đẹp thì chưa.

----------


## truongkiet

phôi mềm quá mài dính đá với lại mài nhanh quá,phải đi tinh lại thì bề mặt mới đẹp

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cục bé bé, khách về nâng cấp máy CNC.

----------


## GOHOME

Khanh nhận gia công cái khung như vậy được không ?
@ Hai thanh gắn ray có rồi .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

........................

----------


## GOHOME

> Phải vài tuần nữa, máy phay của em xong là em làm được.


Vậy đợi khai trương luôn nhé .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tại em sợ đem gia ngoài phay tốn kém quá thôi, như 2 cái khung sắt hôm bữa thì làm 3 cái thanh ngang như cái khung của em bắt ốc vào phía đáy chắc đủ cứng rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

> tại em sợ đem gia ngoài phay tốn kém quá thôi, như 2 cái khung sắt hôm bữa thì làm 3 cái thanh ngang như cái khung của em bắt ốc vào phía đáy chắc đủ cứng rồi


Anh cũng nghỉ vậy nhưng mặt đáy nó chưa có phay .

----------


## travelsoha

Dịch vụ gia công bào, mài sắt tấm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em vần còn làm nhé, anh em cần sắt thanh, sắt tấm phay, bào thì liên hệ em.

phay 6 mặt 700x90x40, 2 thanh phay sạch mặt về cùng kích thước.

----------


## Khoa C3

Khanh làm bàn máy bán đê.

----------


## vufree

Đẹp quá.... kekekekek

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khanh làm bàn máy bán đê.


Chưa thấy ai đặt hết anh, tính ra bàn T giờ nhiều lắm, ae thì thích hàng bãi hơn. Em có chỗ nhận phay bàn T rất hợp lí, nhưng phải làm số lượng đều đều họ mới chịu đầu tư dao cộ chạy cho mình. Máy chạy thô rất kinh khủng.

----------

